# Free Ultrasound Sessions for Pregnant Women (June 23-26)



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

For the purpose of a training course for Doctors, we are looking for *5 Pregnant Volunteers *(week 19-33 of pregnancy) to get non-invasive ultrasound scans of their tummy. The course is held in Dubai Healthcare City by experts from Munich University/Germany.

We offer *free ultrasound images *of the baby, *50,- AED per hour *+ compensation of *travel cost*. 

*Location:* Ultrasound Training Academy (Munich University) at Dubai Healthcare City
*Date:* June 23-26, 2008 (1-2 hours each day, with breaks)
*Contact:* Mr. Bernd, E-mail: info @ ultrasound-academy-dubai . com


----------

